# Man fakes drowning, throws jellyfish at kids



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Wha??? 

http://www.tampabay.com/news/public...-helps-land-madeira-beach-man-in-jail/1034519


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

It's the JellyFish Whisperer. Ha!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's my favorite sentence:

"He can leave the facility as soon as he comes up with the clams".

He probably threw them at the teenagers - boy, is he ever screwed!:googly:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

It's jellyfishing time! 

I'm ready! I'm ready! I'm ready! I'm ready! I'm ready! I'm ready! I'm ready! I'm ready! I'm ready! I'm ready! I'm ready! I'm ready! I'm ready!


----------

